# Self Help books



## Cgreene21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a question about self-help books and programs. I've been reading through an awful lot of ads about programs and books the claim they can save my marriage in 6 easy steps...I'm having a hard time believing any of it.

Has anyone out there read anything or could recommend anything that I could read? Its looking like its going to be up to me to save my marriage, if possible.

Any recommendations? Has anyone thats tried these methods seen any real results, or am I just tossing money out the window? 

And also, is it wise for me to let my W see me reading these books, or should I keep it to myself?

Thanks!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple of books that i read, that i always mention on here, are _Boundaries in marriage_ by Dr. Cloud and Townsend and _Relationship Rescue_ by Dr. Phil. there is also a workbook that comes with these that i highly recommend. the book by Dr. Cloud is a religious book, but i found it to be very down to earth. its not flighty "faith" based jargon. its very practical and even as a non-religious person i found it extremely helpful. I like dr.phil's book too, but he tends to be too wordy and repeat himself too much.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

I always recommend "The Five Love Languages" by Gary Chapman. I am currently reading a good book called "Getting Back Together: How To Reconcile With Your Partner - And Make It Last" by Bettie B. Youngs.


----------



## Cgreene21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for the replys, I plan on picking up a few tonight! But I'm still wondering, should I let the W see me reading them so she knows I am serious about making things work, with or without her help, or should I keep it to myself? I don't want to come across to her as being desperate...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Believe said:


> "The Five Love Languages" by Gary Chapman. .


:iagree:


----------

